# Way to shut off data service for phone/text only?



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm upgrading my phone and was thinking of giving my old device to a family member.

Is there a way to disable the data connection so there is no accidental use but still keep phone/text?

Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not on a GB rom but I'm pretty sure there is a setting that turns off data. It's under the wireless menu. There are market widgets for it too. If you're rooted, it's even simpler.


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

What is the method if you are rooted?

I found the setting to check the box to disable radio but looking for a way that might not be so easy to stumble on.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

Best bet would be to flash miui & set a pin on anything you don't want to be used. Turn off data with settings and then set a pin for the settings menu.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

BroHay said:


> I'm upgrading my phone and was thinking of giving my old device to a family member.
> 
> Is there a way to disable the data connection so there is no accidental use but still keep phone/text?
> 
> ...


You do know whether or not data is intended on being used, a data package is still required for the phone through Verizon, right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have any idea about your phone/network, but with my phone I have a setting under wireless and networks > more > mobile networks > access point names; which contains my two access points. One is mms and the other is my internet access. For some friends I have removed the internet access (you can delete or just mess with its settings) but left mms, is that what you are after?

Again though, not sure if it is the same on all phones/networks


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

My mother has become a texting fiend. She has an old flip phone where you still have to push individual keys for each letter from keypad.

Also, would probably use titanium backup to freeze any programs that would require data, unless there is a better method available?

Before I talked to Verizon, I wanted to be sure it could be disabled. Don't know if they would require me to have a data plan, since it is not a new device purchased in their store.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, they will require it. You can't activate a smartphone without a data plan. I tried looking into ways to spoof the imei in order to fooling their system into thinking it was only a feature phone, but came up empty.

Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BroHay said:


> My mother has become a texting fiend. She has an old flip phone where you still have to push individual keys for each letter from keypad.
> 
> Also, would probably use titanium backup to freeze any programs that would require data, unless there is a better method available?
> 
> ...


Some regionals don't require data plans though, and the DX can be flashed to some of those regionals though. Well, more correctly, its a pay-as-you-go data plan, but you can just disable 3G and have nothing to worry about. Just a thought. And yea, I can confirm the DX needs a data plan, I was looking at doing the same thing for my girlfriend and was told that even though I own it outright if it stays on Verizon they will require the data plan (min ~$30/month I think? Not sure)


----------

